# Atrix 1 Lapdock for Bionic?



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Right now, the original Atrix lapdock is $50 at AT&T. I've seen this mod for the Razr, & a similar mod for the Photon using this same lapdock; is there any reason something like this won't work for the Bionic? Can anyone confirm this will or won't work?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I see it too! Want!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

From what I'm reading on a bunch of websites, it's an easy mod should make this work for our phones! I ordered one, will report back with pics if I can get it to work.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Let's see, I have a laptop and a tablet.. do o really need this? Lol for 50 bucks its quite a steal

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z0mghii (Nov 6, 2011)

juicy said:


> Let's see, I have a laptop and a tablet.. do o really need this? Lol for 50 bucks its quite a steal
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


in the same dilemma as well....


----------



## DanteDrac (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for letting me know about the awesome sale AT&T is having. I ordered one as well.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Just watched a video review of it, while it is pretty cool and all, the fact that it cannot scroll down webpages is a deal breaker for me. Im a mouse guy so pave scrolling with the bar is just way too annoying for me lol. If I didn't have a toucbpad I would probably look past that though. I can word process on my touchpad or laptop if need be

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

z0mghii said:


> Let's see, I have a laptop and a tablet.. do o really need this? Lol for 50 bucks its quite a steal
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You can leave the lapdock in your vehicle and if it's stolen it's only a $50 loss. If you leave your tablet or laptop in your vehicle and it's stolen it's a much more expensive loss. That's how I justified this purchase anyway!


----------



## Ax562 (Nov 25, 2011)

I picked one up last night. People have confirmed that this does work with the bionic. For 50 bucks you cannot go wrong. All you have to do is open up the back connector housing and take out the connectors because they are flipped around 180 degrees in the wrong direction (moto being greedy and making bionic users buy their 300 dollar bionic lapdock). It then works. People have modified it so you can cut out a piece of plastic and actually connect their photon/bionic kind of how the atrix would fit but the phone still hangs about 1/2 way off the dock. Im just going to leave the connections loose and connect the phone directly to the wires and have the phone sit on the table (not a big deal and gravity might mess up the ports seeing how the phone would still be hanging 1/2 off the dock). Long story short, the lapdock is a screen, battery, mouse, keyboard, charger, and usb ports (2). Everything else is native so this should work with almost all moto phones (photon, atrix, razor, bionic...confirmed). Below are some helpful links. Enjoy!
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1223032
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1261374
http://forums.androi...ix-lapdock.html
http://rootzwiki.com...ix%20%20lapdock

Webtop app is needed though.


----------



## Ax562 (Nov 25, 2011)

Has anyone that ordered the 50 buck atrix lapdock recieved theirs yet. i ordered mine late sunday/early monday and the thing still hasnt even shipped. its in processing. I also looked at the site today an they are sold out now. please respond if you have reciev your 50 $ lapdock an if you got it working with your bionic . thanks.


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

Ax562 said:


> Has anyone that ordered the 50 buck atrix lapdock recieved theirs yet. i ordered mine late sunday/early monday and the thing still hasnt even shipped. its in processing. I also looked at the site today an they are sold out now. please respond if you have reciev your 50 $ lapdock an if you got it working with your bionic . thanks.


I ordered one around the same time you did and mine says the same thing . I called at&t yesterday and the rep told me they were out of stock but they should be receiving a shipment soon. He said they get shipments every Tuesday and Thursday and i would get it as soon as they came in.


----------



## DanteDrac (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome news. I was about to be worried that mine would never show up.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

This is pretty cool. Wish I'd of seen this thread before they All sold out everywhere!


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

yearn said:


> This is pretty cool. Wish I'd of seen this thread before they All sold out everywhere!


I think you can still get a refurbished one from at&t for $75. Let me look for the link. 
Edit: here's the link
http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-phone-service/accessory-details/index.jsp?q_sku=sku5190257&q_categoryid=cat1370029

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

DanteDrac said:


> Awesome news. I was about to be worried that mine would never show up.


Mine showed up Thursday, the mod is really easy and it works great with my Bionic. It looks like Ebay is pretty saturated with them so finding one new for about $100 or in good condition for $75 is very do-able. I would have probably $150 and still have thought it was worth it.


----------



## dcmarch (Oct 22, 2011)

Just got a email they claim they are no longer available. I ordered 2 weeks ago now they won't stand behind the price they advertised. I'm sure if you gave them the whole retail price they would send one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

dcmarch said:


> Just got a email they claim they are no longer available. I ordered 2 weeks ago now they won't stand behind the price they advertised. I'm sure if you gave them the whole retail price they would send one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Same here. NOT COOL AT&T!


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

Harpdoc said:


> Same here. NOT COOL AT&T!


Went ahead and ordered one of the refurb ones. We'll see if AT&T screws this one up too. I guess there's a reason they keep getting rated the worst of the major wireless companies.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

Damm! Glad I got one off of Ebay for $70. Haven't had the time to mod it yet, but that's a weekend project.


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

Just got an email from at&t saying my order was canceled. I ended up ordering a refurbished one from all4cellular for $65 shipped.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Ax562 (Nov 25, 2011)

My order also got canceled. No wonder EVERYONE HATES AT&T. BASTERDS! I will end up picking one up but not anytime soon...AT&[email protected] YOU!


----------



## wickedgoat (Oct 13, 2011)

I picked up one of the refurbished ones, which they still have in stock, and it works great after rotating the plugs.


----------

